# Who's Going for Shifa-Class of 2017?



## Sufian Pasha (Nov 23, 2012)

who's is going for shifa?


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm going :]


----------



## medi (Sep 13, 2012)

Me too...!!


----------



## Amna Khan (Oct 19, 2012)

i am


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

You got the email?
What is that 'impressions'? =S


----------



## medi (Sep 13, 2012)

Arslan Chaudry said:


> You got the email?
> What is that 'impressions'? =S


Exactly wot I wanted to ask....Does anyone know wot this is??? :?


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

I am.
And about Impressions I think maybe they will ask us about why we choose Shifa or something like that. But not sure just guessing it


----------



## psychotrez (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm going :]


----------



## Sufian Pasha (Nov 23, 2012)

was interview nt enough to see impressions


----------



## medi (Sep 13, 2012)

Its written impressions by 'a' student of the class of 2017....Does that mean one of us is supposed to do somthing?? Lol I really didn't get this!:!:


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

Lol lets wait for it then after interview these impressions are not going to be a big deal


----------



## medi (Sep 13, 2012)

Hehehe trueee!!


----------



## Sufian Pasha (Nov 23, 2012)

haha...lts c.... i guess we just have to introduce ourselves wd faculty...nothing else
guyyss join this group on fb 
" Shifa College of Medicine-Class of 2017


----------



## khurram93 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey Sufian, The FB group is a great idea, however I can't find it when I search for it.


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah I cant find it too so can you provide the link here


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

.


----------



## Sufian Pasha (Nov 23, 2012)

i hope nw u guyn easily join it


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/239971362797679/


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm hopefully going there too. But Alberta Education (Canada) screwed up big time. First they sent my diploma certificate from Edmonton to Calgary for no reason, they were supposed to give it to me! And then they put the wrong ID number on my profile. Oh the joy of automated systems...And of course the IBCC was too stubborn to issue me an official certificate based on preliminary certificates that I have. And the PMDC won't recognize my degree unless I have an official IBCC equivalence certificate (even though I have an affidavit which has my equivalence marks from IBCC). All this after getting admission on open merit despite being a foreigner is just...a sucker punch! I hope inshaAllah I'm able to get that diploma before December or at least be given some extra time to get these documents.

Anyway, looking forward to meeting you nerds, and certainly don't hope I go to the class of 2018!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sufian Pasha (Nov 23, 2012)

iA ur prob wil be solved soon
dont worry


----------



## medi (Sep 13, 2012)

Looking forward to the orientation tomorrow morning!


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Can't wait. Problems should be solved, I have two months for it. See you guys there in two days or tomorrow morning.


----------



## medi (Sep 13, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> Can't wait. Problems should be solved, I have two months for it. See you guys there in two days or tomorrow morning.


Yeah best of luck wid everythin!:thumbsup:


----------

